# acer power 1000 won't start up



## gbreaux3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Help,
my computer was running yesterday. when I went back to it, it was down.

Tried to start it with no luck. 

How do I tell if it is the cord, power supply or motherboard?

It cost 499, but I added another gig of ram ... that added another 189. or so... I think. It's out of warranty. :upset:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

check the cord first. plug it in another AC outlet. if this does not work, check your power supply. check the DC output if it is supplying the right voltages or try another PSU.


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

First turn on the laptop with the AC adapter and battery both installed and plugged in. If this doesnt work then try taking out the battery and try turning on the laptop with only the AC adapter plugged into it.


If its still a no go, then unplugged the AC adapter from the laptop and install the battery and try turning it on with just the battery installed.

If not, could be a defective motherboard for sure.


----------



## gbreaux3 (Mar 24, 2008)

the power 1000 I have is not a laptop. It's a very small notebook.

the ram it takes is laptop ram I'm pretty sure. 

When you take the cover off, everything is small for sure. 

I don't think a regular size PSU could fit, but I don't know this for sure. 

I will look when I get home and see if I can determine what PSU to get as Circuit City is not much help on their "help line". You hang on a while and then get hung up on.

My fear is that I'll buy a new PSU and that's not the problem!! Any thoughts on how to avoid this??


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

well your fear is understandable. one of the limitations if you are doing it yourself is that you should have at least some replacement parts or some extra units where you can test your suspected parts; not to mention the technical skill needed in doing the replacement or troubleshooting. this is where a repair shop comes in because they have the 'extra' replacement parts lying around somewhere. :wink:


----------



## gbreaux3 (Mar 24, 2008)

yes, you are quite right. 

Actually, I had bought two of these units and hooked them up as a network. one in the media room (wireless for internet and buisness), and one in the guest room.

I just recently let the other one go in a partial barter for backyard landscaping and pavers. now I don't have the "extra part" computer.

That one broke down while in warranty and had just had a full mother board replacement from Acer warranty out of Houston, TX.

The track record isn't looking too good on these little computers as far as my experience goes.

Can I hook up a spare PSU, (if i can find a friend that has an extra one), "kind of externally" just to see if it powers up. If it does, then I can find, and buy the exact model for my computer?? ... just wondering what to do before just dropping it off at the computer shop and paying the service charge for "looking at it".


----------



## gbreaux3 (Mar 24, 2008)

didn't mean to trivialize the "looking at it" part. 

I do understand the right guy saves you money by quickly knowing what is not broken as well as seeing what is broken.

I'd just hate to tie my box up for days when I may be able to get it going again w/ the right part and and some guidance from people that see these problems all the time.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

gbreaux3 said:


> yes, you are quite right.
> 
> Actually, I had bought two of these units and hooked them up as a network. one in the media room (wireless for internet and buisness), and one in the guest room.
> 
> ...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

gbreaux3 said:


> didn't mean to trivialize the "looking at it" part.
> 
> I do understand the right guy saves you money by quickly knowing what is not broken as well as seeing what is broken.
> 
> I'd just hate to tie my box up for days when I may be able to get it going again w/ the right part and and some guidance from people that see these problems all the time.-- i agree. the difficult thing about this is that the people who guide you, also relies on you and your abilities. we in TSF is totally blind and we rely heavily on what the poster tells us.


----------



## gbreaux3 (Mar 24, 2008)

I took the acer power 1000 to Circuit City today and opened up the box. The tech confirmed that the power supply is integrated in / on the motherboard. I now have to find and price a motherboard or bonce and get a new computer altogether.

Does anyone know which motherboard I need. I'm trying to find one now, but obviously I have limited computer time since my went dead.

thanks for any help and / or new suggestions to my dilema.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

gbreaux3 said:


> I took the acer power 1000 to Circuit City today and opened up the box. The tech confirmed that the power supply is integrated in / on the motherboard. I now have to find and price a motherboard or bonce and get a new computer altogether.
> 
> Does anyone know which motherboard I need. I'm trying to find one now, but obviously I have limited computer time since my went dead.
> 
> thanks for any help and / or new suggestions to my dilema.


Best to get a new unit instead. Repairing the old one will only add to your delay. Save the hard drive of the old one so you can still get your data out when you need it.


----------



## gbreaux3 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks, that's the option I'm looking at now. looking for a good, mid priced small to mid tower unit to replace the very small footprint of the acer power 1000. I just don't want to get boxed into the same problem in the future of not being able to swap out hardware (PSU..etc..) when needed.

I appreciate the help that you have given here.


----------



## fr4nk1yn (May 12, 2008)

I found this while trouble shooting the one I bought for my daughter last Christmas.
There's a 1000µf 6.3v capacitor near the power plug sitting by itself. I'll bet you a dollar the top will be swollen. It might not look bad besides that but try changing it and see what happens 

BTW whoever made the motherboard used lead free solder which is a royal PITA to remove.


----------



## pdelpres (Aug 29, 2008)

Many thanks to fr4nk1yn for his detective work. My Acerpower 1000 motherboard stopped working and sure enough the capacitor he identified appears to have failed. I will try to replace this item and report back. There appear to be a great number of posting describing the same problem


----------



## bigdog175 (Oct 19, 2008)

Any other thoughts or input my company has purchase 15 of these and at least 9 are having problems. I opened several and saw no swollen capacitors or any signs of charring or burning but when I hit the power button nothing happens no LED's nothing tried different PSU's metered the output of the PSU's. Any input or suggestions are welcome thanks, in advance.


----------



## Summerfreeze (Nov 23, 2008)

I feel your pain. I feel I got a lemon/defective computer. I bought an ACERPOWER 1000 computer. What a disappointment. I only had the thing for 1 year and 10 months. Within that time it need 2 replacement motherboards. The 1st one was replaced 1 year 4months after having it. It was 4 months past warranty (go figure). They charged me $300.00 to replace it. It took about 10 days to get it back. I had it for only 3 months and 15 days and it need (per Acer Tech support) another new motherboard. I asked how can that be when you just replaced it. All I got was a sorry. This time I was 15 days past the warranty. This is not right. I've had all brands of computers and none of them needed a new motherboard at such a young age. All the computers I have had lasted well over 3 years. No of them crashed I just traded them in for newer models. I have a compaq that I use now that is 6 years old. Its slow and old but hey it WORKS!


----------



## scotteee (Nov 26, 2008)

Same exact issue here and I'm not at all surprised. They've packed so much equipment into such a tiny package it's bound to have heat issues. I have power to the board, measured at the PS connection on the MB but nothing beyond that. That capacitor mentioned doesn't appear to be swollen. But, one of the first things I noticed is that the wires from the front pannel, which have black heat shield wrapped around them, have been melted by contact to the underside of the full sized hard dirve they crammed in there. My opinion... this thing is a POS!

Update... I just found a post on another forum that hit it on the head. 

_On the motherboard, there are two 6.3v 1000uf capacitors that have been heat damaged by two nearby active devices with aluminum heat sinks. How to tell if you have this problem. On the other 6.3v 1000uf capacitors on the motherboard, the tops of the caps are very flat. On the damaged ones, the top of the cap is bowed outwards slightly._

Sure enough, on the one I'm staring at right now those two caps are indeed fried. More reason for me to send this thing to the round file by my feet.... :sigh:


----------

